# Active Labor



## elizabeth24 (Sep 17, 2012)

I need help with a dx code for active labor. The patient is 39 weeks and was transferred from our facility.

Thanks!


----------



## pineapplelvr (Sep 19, 2012)

was she transferred because of complications? I would code the complication...


----------



## elizabeth24 (Sep 21, 2012)

No we dont have OB services here - everything was fine


----------

